# Wago 750-653 Modbus Energiezähler auslesen



## Zip (20 Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde gerne einen/mehrere  Energiezähler Modbus über die Klemme 750-653/003 auslesen, 

Welche Bausteine benötige ich  hierzu?
In der Bibliothek Modb_L05.lib  befinden sich etliche Modbus master bausteine bei denen mir aber nicht klar wird  wie man ein bestimmtes Register aus dem Zähler auslesen kann .



Der Controller ist ein Wago  750-881



hat jemand ein Beispielprogramm  hierzu?



im Anhang das  Kommunikationsprotokoll des Zählers.
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen Communication Protocol EMM IM147-U v0.92.pdf



Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Oberchefe (20 Juni 2012)

Anwendungshinweise schon gelesen?


----------



## Zip (21 Juni 2012)

Natürlich habe ich diese schon gelesen, aber ich bin ein modbus neuling und habe die ganze protokollierung noch nicht verstanden.

ich bekomme zwar irgendwelche werte doch kann ich mit diesen nichtsd vernünftiges anfangen.

will ich z.b. die spannung aus meinem zähler auslesen

SlaveAddresse:=01
FunctionCode:=03
StartAddresse:=4096
NumberOfPoints:=2

Die Anderen Kommunikationsparameter wie Baudrate usw. hab ich schon x mal kontrolliert, bin schon fast am durchdrehen


----------



## S-Core (4 Juli 2012)

Hallo Zip,


unten aufgeführte Beispiele sind bekannt und die Verdrahtung ist nach halbduplex (2 wire)  und fullduplex (4 wire) ausgeführt und 
auch so an der Klemme eingestellt.Solltes Du eine reine 653 haben, so ist nut 4 wire möglich.
Da deine Datenstrecke nicht sauber funktioniert empfehle ich für die weiter Suche, die Tools
Modbus Slave und Modbus Poll.(demo)





http://www.wago.com/wagoweb/documentation/app_note/a1026/a102604d.htm
http://www.wago.com/wagoweb/documentation/app_note/a1026/a102605d.htm


----------



## Babylonkiller (8 Juli 2012)

Wichtig ist das du den Baustein MODBUS_EXTENDED_MASTER_RTU benutzt, der Baustein gibt dir die Response Daten als WORD aus. Wenn du den Baustein MODBUS_MASTER_RTU benutzt bekommst du immer nur Bytes, egal ob du die Response Daten als WORD oder BYTE anlegst. Denke daran das du nur Maximal 125 Wörter auslesen kannst.

Anbei ein Beispiel.


----------



## Exesor (24 Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
hast du mittlerweile ne Lösung gefunden? Habe nämlich das gleiche Problem. Ich habe jetzt schon mehre Sachen ausprobiert und bekomme es einfach nicht hin nen Wert auszulesen ... Die Anwendungsbeispiele bekomme ich auch nicht zum laufen.


----------



## Babylonkiller (26 Oktober 2012)

*Wichtig*

Hallo Exesor,

 Wichtig ist erstmal das du eine Kommunikation zwischen deinen Slave und der 750-652 karte hast. Also erstmal die Karte Konfigurieren. Alle Einstellungen müssen mit dem Slave übereinstimmen.

 1.WAGO-IO-Check 3>auf die Karte Klicken
 2.BAUDRATE, PARITY, STOPBITS,  BYTESIZE, FLOW_CONTROL (Alles genauso einstellen wie auch der Slave eingestellt ist)
 3.Baustein MODBUS_EXTENDED_MASTER_RTU auch identisch wie die Karte  Parametrieren.
 4.Slave-Adresse, Funktion, Register, und Register Länge and die Struktur deiner Instanz übergeben. Mit MOVE zum Beispiel

 ExtQuery  typModbusExte
 ndedQuery
 TYPE typModbusExtendedQuery :
   STRUCT
      SlaveAddress    :   BYTE;
      FunctionCode   :   BYTE;
      Read_StartAddress   :   UINT;  (Register das Geschrieben oder gelesen werden soll.
      Read_Quantity  :   UINT; (Reigister Länge z.b 2)
      Write_StartAddress   :   UINT;
      Write_Quantity  :   UINT;
      Write_Data    :  ARRAY[0..124]  
        OF WORD;
   END_STRUCT
 END_TYPE

 5.an dem Eingang Startfunktion einen Blinker basteln.
 6. Sollte kein Fehler in der Instanz Struktur
 MB_Error  enumMB_ERR
 OR
 Fehlercode
 TYPE enumMB_ERROR 

    MB_NO_ERROR          := 16#00,
    MB_NOT_SUPPORTED_FUNCTION := 16#01,
     MB_ILLEGAL_DATA          := 16#03,
     MB_EXTENDED_SLAVE_ERROR    := 16#90,
     MB_NOT_ALLOWED_BROADCAST := 16#95,  
     MB_CRC_ERROR           := 16#96,

     MB_ILLEGAL_NUMBER_OF_POINTS := 16#97,
     MB_OVERRUN            := 16#98,
     MB_TIME_OUT            := 16#99
   );
 END_TYPE
  sein dann bekommst du in der Instanz Struktur Response

 Response  typModbusRes
 ponse
 TYPE typModbusResponse :
  STRUCT
     Error    :  WORD;
      SlaveAddress  :  BYTE;
      FunctionCode :  BYTE;
      StartAddress  :  UINT;
      Quantity  :  UINT;
      Data    :  ARRAY[0..124]                  
                                            OF WORD;  
  END_STRUCT
 END_TYPE
  unter Data deine Werte vom Slave.
 7. Solltest du mehrere Register Lesen oder Schreiben und die Maxanzahl der Wörter reicht nicht aus dann musst du dir eine Schleife Basteln die bei jeder Antwort zum Nächsten Register Wechselt.


*Sehr,Sehr,Sehr Wichtig ist auch noch das nicht alle Slaves über die RS485 Schnittstelle Kommunizieren können. Also versuch es auch mal über RS232 Schnittstelle. Manchmal steht aber trotzdem in der Doku des Slaves das er mit RS485 Kommunizieren kann. *


----------



## Babylonkiller (26 Oktober 2012)

*Beispiel*

Anhang anzeigen Modbus RTU ULKs.zip

	

		
			
		

		
	
 Hier noch ein Beispiel


----------



## Exesor (29 Oktober 2012)

Hi,
danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Ich benutze die Karte 750-653/003-000 und mit Wago-IO-Check 3 kann ich zwar auf die Prozessdaten zugreifen aber nichts einstellen. Gibt es für das Modul auch einen weg um die Kommunikation zu testen? Ich habe es nach deinen Beispiel versucht und noch keine Verbindung hinbekommen.
Der Stromsensor (789-620) den ich benutzen möchte wird mit RS485 2-Polig angeschlossen. (Dabei habe ich RxD und TxD gebrückt) Das wird auf der Wago-Homepage auch beschrieben.


----------



## cschum (30 Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
der Monitor Modus im IO-Check muss deaktiviert sein, damit du auf die Einstellungen der Karte zugreifen kannst.


----------



## Babylonkiller (30 Oktober 2012)

Hallo cshum,

du musst auf Einstellungen klicken um die Karte zu Parametrieren zu können. Also ich glaube es war Einstellung. Näheres kann ich dir erst nächsten Montag sagen. Da bin ich wieder bei dieser Anlage. Der Anschluss an der Karte sollten so stimmen. Schau mal Hier auf Seite 70 
http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=3&cad=rja&ved=0CC4QFjAC&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.wago.de%2Fcatalogue%2FdocumentDownload.do%3FdocOid%3D0200000000006c2400020092de&ei=EcKPUPrGGoTwsgbP4IDgBQ&usg=AFQjCNHDMv5YnIK2ePJUul_kmgdokpbwwA


----------

